# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Importance of MOTHER

## raiazlan

Importance of MOTHER

Why are you crying, a young boy asked his Mom?

"Because I'm a woman," she told him.

"I don't understand," he said.

His Mom just hugged him and said,
"And you never will, but that's O.K."...

Later the little boy asked his father,
"Why does Mom seem to cry for no reason?".
"All women cry for no reason," was all his Dad could say...

The little boy grew up and became a man,
still wondering why women cry.

Finally he put in a call to God and when God got back to him, he asked "God, why do women cry so easily?"

GOD answered... ..

"When I made woman,
I decided she had to be special.
I made her shoulders
strong enough to carry
the weight of the world, yet,
made her arms gentle enough to give comfort...

I gave her the inner strength
to endure childbirth
and the rejection
that many times will come
even from her own children.

I gave her a hardness
that allows her
to keep going and take care
of her family and friends,
even when everyone else gives up, through sickness and fatigue without
complaining. ...

I gave her the sensitivity to love her children under any and all
circumstances. Even when her child has hurt her badly...

She has the very special power to make a child's boo-boo feel better and
to quell a teenager's anxieties and fears...

I gave her strength to care for her husband, despite faults
and I fashioned her from his rib to protect his heart...

I gave her wisdom to know that a good husband never hurts his wife, but
sometimes tests her strengths and her resolve to stand beside him
unfalteringly. ...

For all of this hard work,
I also gave her a tear to shed.
It is hers to use
whenever needed and !
it is her only weakness...
When you see her cry,
tell her how much you love her, and all she does for everyone, and even though
she may still cry, you will have made her heart feel good.

She is special!
Please send this to women you know, and those with mothers,
sisters, and special women in their lives.

But, also send this to men so they will understand about what a
wonderful thing a woman is.
Each day is a mountain that must be climbed; with courage each step
gets easier.

Love your Mother Always
and keep her Smiling

----------


## ahssas

*So beautiful ... i love my mother so much ... t h a n ks for sharing ...*

----------


## VS Prasad

Can you pay back what your mother did for you in your life?

It is not some thing what a mother did after a person
is born. A mother shares her blood and flesh for many
months to give life.

The Hindu Sastras say "Maathru devo bhava" - mother is
an angel or goddess.

Mother is also the first teacher for any child. The
sub-conscious knowledge needed for the rest of life
of a person was taught by his mother. The so called
modern psychology has not recognized it.

One more thing which most of you have not heard of.

Research has shown that babies in their mom's womb can hear sounds from
the environment, and it is widely believed that the baby is sensitive to
their environment - inside and outside of their mother's womb.

http://www.articlecity.com/.../article_1222.shtml

A mother unknowingly sings lullabies while the baby
is still a foetus in the womb.

The Hindu Puranas speak of Abhimanyu and Prahlada learning while
they were still in womb:

"The yet unborn Abhimanyu listens to Arjuna as he reveals to Subhadra a
military secret how to defeat the chakravyuha, the impassable circle of
defense. Abhimanyu learns from within the darkness of his mothers
womb as his father uncovers the coveted technique of penetrating the
circle, by whispering it into Subhadras ear..."

http://www.asiasociety.org/arts/chor...extDissent.htm

It was a faith that he inherited, not from his genes, but from the time
he was in the womb of his mother. By a fortuitous circumstance as a
child in the womb he was listening to the stories of great devotees
recited by Sage Narada to his pregnant mother, but actually directed at
the unborn child!

Shrimad Bhagavatam: Prahlada Charitam. Faith par Excellence

The Hindu Sastras say "Janani janma bhumischa swargadapi gareeyasi" 
- mother and mother land are superior to heaven.

----------


## raiazlan

tahnks for liking

----------

